# Mihajlovic da esonerare?



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2015)

Come da titolo. Secondo voi il nostro tecnico è da esonerare?


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ovviamente e assolutamente sì, Perdisa fa sembrare Inzaghi un incrocio tra Ferguson e Ancelotti.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2015)

Io ho votato no perché non vedo credibili alternative.


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ho votato no perché non vedo credibili alternative.



Persino richiamare Inzaghi sarebbe meglio di sto schifo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Persino richiamare Inzaghi sarebbe meglio di sto schifo



...no, Inzaghi per favore no.


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Da esonerare, ma non per colpe sue. 
Serve una scossa e un allenatore che metta d'accordo tutti in società e nello spogliatoio.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Novembre 2015)

Con Brocchi o Guidolìn non cambierebbe niente. 
Ma con questo spogliatoio questi giocatori cambierebbe poco anche con Guardiola.
Poi, che Mihajlovic stia facendo pena, è innegabile....


----------



## Kaw (21 Novembre 2015)

Se Donadoni fosse stato ancora libero, sì.
Ma viste le alternative direi di no, meglio aspettare giugno e vedere chi è disponibile...


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Novembre 2015)

Ha colpe, è indiscutibile, ma ha una rosa oscena e oggi si è visto. Abate, Cerci, Kucka, tutti che potrebbero essere buoni gregari o giocatori da squadra di metà classifica, niente di più. Ci manca tecnica a centrocampo e sulle fasce, il centrale che affianca Romagnoli è un 32enne che fino a un mese fa manco sapevamo esistesse ancora. Mancano almeno 4 elementi alla squadra per essere considerata tale.


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se Donadoni fosse stato ancora libero, sì.
> Ma viste le alternative direi di no, meglio aspettare giugno e vedere chi è disponibile...



Con perdisa arriviamo decimi e facciamo un altro anno senza coppe.
Bisogna cambiare subito per avere qualche speranze di arrivare in EL



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ha colpe, è indiscutibile, ma ha una rosa oscena e oggi si è visto. Abate, Cerci, Kucka, tutti che potrebbero essere buoni gregari o giocatori da squadra di metà classifica, niente di più. Ci manca tecnica a centrocampo e sulle fasce, il centrale che affianca Romagnoli è un 32enne che fino a un mese fa manco sapevamo esistesse ancora. Mancano almeno 4 elementi alla squadra per essere considerata tale.


Inzaghi aveva una rosa nettamente peggiore in ogni reparto e non ha fatto così pena. Perdisa non ha scuse


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

e CHI ci metti? Voto no. 
e poi non abbiamo perso 4-0 come il real con barca.


----------



## cremone (21 Novembre 2015)

Il problema è che alternative come Donadoni e Montella si sono già accasate altrove........


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Novembre 2015)

non andava proprio preso...un interista in panca è già di se uno schifo...


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da esonerare, ma non per colpe sue.
> Serve una scossa e un allenatore che metta d'accordo tutti in società e nello spogliatoio.



d'accordo sull'esonerare, d'accordo sul fatto che ha una squadra di scarponi, ma ci sta mettendo del suo in maniera incredibile. la squadra non ha un gioco dopo 6 mesi che ci lavora.. è inaccettabile. se sei scarso, pazienza, ma i movimenti senza palla, la circolazione del pallone, la pretendo.. al Milan di Sinisa è pura utopia, come nello scarso allenatore dell'anno scorso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2015)

Boh, non vedo alternative credibili. Voto no solo per questo... per il resto non ho più molta fiducia in Sinisa.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna cambiare Berlusconi e Galliani

comunque a sto punto tanto valeva confermare Inzaghi, tra lui e il serbo non vi è alcuna differenza. Anzi, Pippo se non altro aveva come attenuante la poca esperienza.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Con perdisa arriviamo decimi e facciamo un altro anno senza coppe.
> Bisogna cambiare subito per avere qualche speranze di arrivare in EL
> 
> 
> Inzaghi aveva una rosa nettamente peggiore in ogni reparto e non ha fatto così pena. Perdisa non ha scuse



Inzaghi non ha fatto pena ? Cosa dici ? Inzaghi ha preso una situazione pessima e l'ha trasformata in una situazione ancora peggiore. E poi si parla a fine campionato, adesso ha poco senso.


----------



## Tobi (21 Novembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ha colpe, è indiscutibile, ma ha una rosa oscena e oggi si è visto. Abate, Cerci, Kucka, tutti che potrebbero essere buoni gregari o giocatori da squadra di metà classifica, niente di più. Ci manca tecnica a centrocampo e sulle fasce, il centrale che affianca Romagnoli è un 32enne che fino a un mese fa manco sapevamo esistesse ancora. Mancano almeno 4 elementi alla squadra per essere considerata tale.



perfetto


----------



## Ciachi (21 Novembre 2015)

Andava fatto prima....anzi doveva essere lui a dimettersi dopo la figura di melma con il Napoli!!! La Samp ha esonerato zenga che ha fatto meglio di lui!!! E dopo aver perso Donadoni e Montella ci rimane mazzarri!!!!


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Inzaghi non ha fatto pena ? Cosa dici ? Inzaghi ha preso una situazione pessima e l'ha trasformata in una situazione ancora peggiore. E poi si parla a fine campionato, adesso ha poco senso.



L'unica cosa senza senso è arrivare a fine campionato con perdisa in panchina.
Inzaghi con una rosa infinitamente più scarsa ha fatto meglio di lui
Si è fatto ridicolizzare persino da allegri


----------



## Milo (21 Novembre 2015)

Io non voto, non abbiamo giocatori, non abbiamo alternative, cambiando modulo c'è stata una timida ripresa, e come detto da altri abbiamo perso 1-0, non siamo stati umiliati. Aspetterei 2 colpi a gennaio a centrocampo e poi vi dico se è da esonerare o no


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> d'accordo sull'esonerare, d'accordo sul fatto che ha una squadra di scarponi, ma ci sta mettendo del suo in maniera incredibile. la squadra non ha un gioco dopo 6 mesi che ci lavora.. è inaccettabile. se sei scarso, pazienza, ma i movimenti senza palla, la circolazione del pallone, la pretendo.. al Milan di Sinisa è pura utopia, come nello scarso allenatore dell'anno scorso



Con Montolivo, Kucka, Cerci, Abate ecc. è obiettivamente difficile per qualsiasi allenatore.
Contro la Juve gli rimprovero di non aver fatto nulla all'intervallo per cambiare l'inerzia della partita, ma i problemi sono alla radice.
Stiamo per avere il quinto allenatore in due stagioni e mezzo, e più il tempo passa, meno responsabilità sono imputabili all'allenatore di turno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Novembre 2015)

Doveva essere esonerato due mesi fa, ora è troppo tardi, non ci sono più le alternative che c'erano prima. Ormai tanto vale finire la stagione con lui.


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Montolivo, Kucka, Cerci, Abate ecc. è obiettivamente difficile per qualsiasi allenatore.
> Contro la Juve gli rimprovero di non aver fatto nulla all'intervallo per cambiare l'inerzia della partita, ma i problemi sono alla radice.
> Stiamo per avere il quinto allenatore in due stagioni e mezzo, e più il tempo passa, meno responsabilità sono imputabili all'allenatore di turno.



d'accordo con te, il problema è alla radice e i giocatori sono quelli che sono, ma ci sono squadre meno blasonate che giocano meglio di noi dai, anzi, che un gioco almeno ce l'hanno. sono costruite meglio, ok, però.. ps degli allenatori che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni, trovami qualcuno che abbia o aveva nelle caratteristiche il sapere fare giocare le sue squadre.. uno


----------



## Antijuventino (21 Novembre 2015)

per la legge dei grandi numeri,prima o poi qualcuno di buono deve pur arrivare(sperando che non si già passato con seedorf) quindi voto si


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

Non ha senso esonerare, ne arriva un altro e fa lo stesso

È la squadra che fa schifo


----------



## 13-33 (21 Novembre 2015)

La rosa e scarsa Miha fa un discreto lavoro pero in campo ci sono i Abata Montlivo Cerci...


----------



## Elmajiko10 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma daiiiiiiiii.....tifosi ridicoli.....la colpa è di Galliani è ancora qualcuno vuole esonerare sinistra...ahahahahag siete ridicoli tifosi medi


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> degli allenatori che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni, trovami qualcuno che abbia o aveva nelle caratteristiche il sapere fare giocare le sue squadre.. uno



Nessuno, e questo è un altro degli equivoci generato dagli errori della proprietà e della società. Allenatori che prediligono il contropiede, rosa composta da elementi che danno il meglio di sé sul rilancio, giocatori scarsi che impongono un atteggiamento catenacciaro, ma si fanno pressioni su allenatori e giocatori per giocare con moduli molto tecnici e con un atteggiamento offensivo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Novembre 2015)

Assolutamente si, se giocano senza allenatore combinano qualcosa di più..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Novembre 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Ma daiiiiiiiii.....tifosi ridicoli.....la colpa è di Galliani è ancora qualcuno vuole esonerare sinistra...ahahahahag siete ridicoli tifosi medi



Meglio tifosi medi che non tifosi..


----------



## koti (21 Novembre 2015)

Meglio aspettare maggio/giugno e prendere un allenatore serio, piuttosto che Guidolin, o peggio Brocchi, adesso. Con questi giocatori oltre il sesto posto, massimo quinto, non andiamo. La stagione con questa rosa è già compromessa.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Novembre 2015)

A questo punto non me ne frega più una beata mazza di nulla, se resta o va via facciano come gli pare


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuno, e questo è un altro degli equivoci generato dagli errori della proprietà e della società. Allenatori che prediligono il contropiede, rosa composta da elementi che danno il meglio di sé sul rilancio, giocatori scarsi che impongono un atteggiamento catenacciaro, ma si fanno pressioni su allenatori e giocatori per giocare con moduli molto tecnici e con un atteggiamento offensivo.



Esatto


----------



## Elmajiko10 (22 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Meglio tifosi medi che non tifosi..



Si tifosi si è sempre ......ma farsi prendere in giro e in altra cosa


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Novembre 2015)

io lo dicevo che ci serviva donadoni e tutti che lo pigliavano per i fondelli. Adesso il bologna sembra rinato e noi sprofondiamo. Ormai non ha nessun senso cambiare. Tra l'altro l'urgenza sarebbe quella di cambiare la società in primis. Ma dove vogliamo andare con gente che è convinta che Montolivo ricordi Pirlo, o che poli sia un grande centrocampista, abate un fulmine di guerra e che abbiamo una rosa da primi 3 posti??? Qui urge radere tutto al suolo e ripartire da zero.


----------



## davoreb (22 Novembre 2015)

Se arriva Ancelotti si altrimenti no.


----------



## sballotello (22 Novembre 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> A questo punto non me ne frega più una beata mazza di nulla, se resta o va via facciano come gli pare



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2015)

Non vedo motivo per cacciarlo, stà mantenendo le aspettative
si sapeva che era un mediocre mestierante...

comunque non reggerei un Guidolin o un Brocchi


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2015)

Ma come non ci sono alternative? C'è El Loco Bielsa libero!!


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2015)

Teniamocelo fino alla fine, dall'anno prossimo Conte però


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Si tifosi si è sempre ......ma farsi prendere in giro e in altra cosa



Per fortuna ci sei tu che illumini i nostri passi


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Novembre 2015)

ho votato NO perchè abbiamo una rosa che fa pena .... sarebbe da cacciare se non ottenesse risultati con una rosa valida ... ma non è ahimè il nostro caso ..


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Novembre 2015)

Con questa rosa cambia veramente poco esonerare o meno. Non siamo assolutamente da CL, ma neppure da EL. Quindi a meno di clamorosi disastri a che pro cambiare?
Siamo esattamente dove meritiamo di essere...


----------



## Kaladin85 (22 Novembre 2015)

Il più grosso problema è aver puntato tutto su Conte che quest'estate ha deciso di rimanere in Nazionale e quindi ci è toccata una stagione con Perdisa, un tappabuchi, ultima scelta dopo Conte, Ancelotti e Montella.
Speriamo solo che abbiano già trovato un accordo e non si rischi che a giugno cambi idea e ci lasci nella situazione di dover cercare un rimpiazzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

No


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Novembre 2015)

Esonero de che... abbiamo persino più punti di quelli che meritiamo


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Novembre 2015)

cambiare allenatore serve a poco, il problema va eliminato alla radice


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2015)

Ho votato no, però non sono molto soddisfatto, mi aspetto un pò di miglioramenti fino a Natale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2015)

A questo punto è inutile. Finiamo la stagione e poi vediamo.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2015)

No.
Ripeto quanto detto in altre occasioni: se negli ultimi anni hanno fallito 4 allenatori su 4 la colpa non può essere sempre e solo loro...
La rosa è stata migliorata, ma presenta ancora lacune pazzesche e poco importa quanto sono costati i vari cartellini quest'estate. Perché in fondo stiamo ancora pagando la pessima gestione degli scorsi anni.
Inoltre tutte queste alternative non le vedo. Mi avrebbe incuriosito Montella ma non credo che avrebbe accettato mai il Milan in corsa vista la situazione, Guidolin, Brocchi e compagnia non li ritengo superiori a Mihajlovic.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Novembre 2015)

Voto no per mancanza di alternative, anche se tutti ci aspettavamo qualcosa in più.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Novembre 2015)

No, Mihajlovic sta facendo il suo, ma i giocatori sono quelli.


----------



## Aron (22 Novembre 2015)

Metterei Montolivo allenatore-giocatore.

Hanno voluto dare potere ai giocatori?
Hanno dato credito all'anarchia?
La dirigenza crede nel valore di questa rosa?
La dirigenza ha alimentato l'autogestione?
A Galliani piace fare il tutor?

Bene. Follia per follia, abbiano il fegato di promuovere Montolivo allenatore-giocatore e Galliani faccia il tutor.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

No. Vi faccio una domanda: quanti credono sul serio che con Guardiola/Ancelotti/Mourinho/Klopp/Simeone il Milan starebbe più in alto in classifica? Forse sì, di un posto però.


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2015)

Penso che non ci sia un'altra squadra nel campionato che non abbia segnato in 6 (SEI) partite su 13.


----------



## de sica (22 Novembre 2015)

La squadra è scarsa e male assortita. Cos'altro c'è da aggiungere?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2015)

Io ancora non capisco come fanno molti a dire che l'allenatore non c'entra. Non può essere solo colpa loro ecc...

I discorsi sui 4 allenatori cambiati sono insensati. Bisogna vedere CHI SONO gli allenatori mandati via.

Bisogna analizzare sul serio le cose e non basarsi su considerazioni superficiali. Parliamo di allenatori del calibro di:

Inzaghi... WOOOOOW che allenatore. 

Mihajlovic.... Grande allenatore Sinisa ne? Qua fin da giugno tanti avevano perplessità, perplessità prima dette sottovoce per via del personaggio Sinisa, del suo modo di parlare convincente. Pian piano però il personaggio è svanito e si è sgonfiato in maniera fragorosa mostrando la realtà amara, un incapace come pochi. 
Tra lui e inzaghi la differenza non è così marcata come molti volevano far credere.

Allegri capace di perdere uno scudetto già vinto con Ibra in straforma quell'anno... Roba da esonero immediato quell'anno.

Clarenzio, che per me male non ha fatto e bisognava dargli un minimo di fiducia. Però fino al giorno prima era in Brasile a giocare ancora....

Quando ci sarà un allenatore veramente decente al Milan si potranno fare anche altre considerazioni. Purtroppo sembra proprio che la società li scelga col lanternino per deviare totalmente le colpe verso di loro. Sono talmente incapaci che non ce la si fa a non prendersela con loro in prima persona.




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No. Vi faccio una domanda: quanti credono sul serio che con Guardiola/Ancelotti/Mourinho/Klopp/Simeone il Milan starebbe più in alto in classifica? Forse sì, di un posto però.



Non scherziamo. Ci fosse Simeone o klopp al Milan la differenza si vedrebbe eccome. Con Guardiola e Ancelotti non credo perché non sono adatti ad un certo tipo di ambiente, ma gli altri due sono sicuro farebbero bene.


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No. Vi faccio una domanda: quanti credono sul serio che con Guardiola/Ancelotti/Mourinho/Klopp/Simeone il Milan starebbe più in alto in classifica? Forse sì, di un posto però.



secondo me si. c'è un problema di mentalità alla base che è pazzesca. sinisa è in piena confusione,ragiona da provinciale, non azzecca un cambio, legge male tatticamente le partite e le imposta anche male (problema comune ad almeno altri due allenatori che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni). ci ha messo tre mesi a capire che il modulo iniziale non andava bene.. insomma, non diamo sempre la colpa alla rosa, ci sono 11 che come qualità sono simili alla nostra, non eccelsa, eppure giocano che è un piacere..


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ancora non capisco come fanno molti a dire che l'allenatore non c'entra. Non può essere solo colpa loro ecc...
> 
> I discorsi sui 4 allenatori cambiati sono insensati. Bisogna vedere CHI SONO gli allenatori mandati via.
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo


----------



## Lo Gnu (22 Novembre 2015)

No.

Gli rimprovero solo di non vedere nei giocatori un po' di grinta, ferocia e pressing che sono da sempre dei capisaldi proprio del nostro coach.

Per il resto il gioco si crea con il centrocampo che fa da collante tra i due reparti. Si, ce li vedo gli altri allenatori ad insegnare calcio a Kucka, Montolivo, Poli o De Jong.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Novembre 2015)

Spero di si, non e' accettabile questo gioco schifoso, non venitemi a dire che il Chievo,Sassuolo e ora anche il Bologna hanno giocatori migliori dei nostri, eppure giocano a calcio.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (22 Novembre 2015)

Siete sicuri che un Guardiola, Klopp o Ancelotti riuscirebbero a far tanto meglio con questo Schifo di rosa?


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Novembre 2015)

ACM_Dennis ha scritto:


> Siete sicuri che un Guardiola, Klopp o Ancelotti riuscirebbero a far tanto meglio con questo Schifo di rosa?


Sicuro perche' fare peggio e' impossibile, gia' il solo Donadoni con una squadra allo sbando come il Bologna ha portato gioco e punti. Sinisa dove e' andato ha fatto solo danni, tranne l'anno passato


----------



## ACM_Dennis (22 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Sicuro perche' fare peggio e' impossibile, gia' il solo Donadoni con una squadra allo sbando come il Bologna ha portato gioco e punti. Sinisa dove e' andato ha fatto solo danni, tranne l'anno passato


Si foorse potremmo arrivare terzi o quarti. Il succo resta quello, con sta rosa di mezz'uomini e di mezzi giocatori non andiamo da nessuna parte.
L'unico da esonerare è sempre Galliani.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Novembre 2015)

ACM_Dennis ha scritto:


> Si foorse potremmo arrivare terzi o quarti. Il succo resta quello, con sta rosa di mezz'uomini e di mezzi giocatori non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> L'unico da esonerare è sempre Galliani.


Su Galliani ovviamente ti do ragione, purtroppo la rosa e' questa, non mi aspetto chissa' cosa,pero' un briciolo di gioco lo voglio vedere e non come in queste partite


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Novembre 2015)

Assolutamente no! Non mi importa una cippa ora dei risultati sportivi. Zero totale! A Milanello prima di tutto deve tornare disciplina. Lui sta portando questo. Sta riportando l'ordine, gia' solo per questo non va esonerato. Poi ha avuto le palle di far debuttare gente come Calabria e Donnarumma. Qualcosa di buono la sta facendo anche livello tecnico/tattico. Gli va dato tempo! Sono 3 anni che questi calciatori fanno schifo in tutto e per tutto. 
I risultati verranno, se lo lasceranno in panchina faremo un grandissimo girone di ritorno, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2015)

Chi chiede l esonero non ha Nxira capito nulla e continua a fare il gioco della societa


----------



## Serginho (22 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi chiede l esonero non ha Nxira capito nulla e continua a fare il gioco della societa



In realtà chi scrive commenti come il tuo non ha capito che chi chiede l'esonero non vuole di certo rimanere con Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è che siccome Mihaijlovic non è il primo responsabile, allora deve rimanere saldo in panchina. E' un allenatore scandaloso, come scandalosa è la società e la proprietà. Tutti devono essere fatti fuori


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi chiede l esonero non ha Nxira capito nulla e continua a fare il gioco della societa



perfetto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi chiede l esonero non ha Nxira capito nulla e continua a fare il gioco della societa



Allora vale lo stesso per chi chiede di cacciare i giocatori...

Miha è lì per difendere la società tra l'altro. Non vedo cosa ci guadagnano i tifosi a tenerselo se non aggiunge nulla alla squadra.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi chiede l esonero non ha Nxira capito nulla e continua a fare il gioco della societa



E allora arriviamo 10° senza neanche vedere una partita giocata a calcio o
facendo 1-2 tiri in porta a partita o prendendo lezioni di calcio anche da 
Empoli,Atalanta,Bologna,ecc, perchè senno si fa il gioco della società o perche
ci sono già 3 allenatori da pagare o non ci sono validi sostituti,bla,bla,bla..


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Novembre 2015)

Votato no. Sono dei somari quelli che giocano. Lui ci sta mettendo del suo, ma se quelli non sono capaci non potrebbe farci nulla neanche se si limitasse a non far danni (leggesi 4-4-2). Lui o un altro non cambierebbe nulla. La squadra è scarsa.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Votato no. Sono dei somari quelli che giocano. Lui ci sta mettendo del suo, ma se quelli non sono capaci non potrebbe farci nulla neanche se si limitasse a non far danni (leggesi 4-4-2). Lui o un altro non cambierebbe nulla. La squadra è scarsa.



.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2015)

No, ha chiaramente delle colpe ma rapportate a quelle che c'hanno ai piedi alti sono pochissime.


----------



## Danielsan (22 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Spero di si, non e' accettabile questo gioco schifoso, non venitemi a dire che il Chievo,Sassuolo e ora anche il Bologna hanno giocatori migliori dei nostri, eppure giocano a calcio.



Questo esempio è vero ma non centra nulla.

Chievo,Sassuolo e Bologna non hanno rose migliori, ma non hanno neanche le pressioni che ci sono al Milan con l'obbligo di vincere e possibilmente giocare bene,metti i giocatori del Chievo ,Sassuolo, e Bologna al Milan con l'allenatore che preferisci delle 3 e i risultati saranno gli stessi di questo Milan,se non peggio. 
Gli stessi giocatori del Milan attuale con Sinisa messi a Sassuolo o Bologna farebbero molto meglio che i Bolognesi / Clivensi attuali. 
Ergo non sono giocatori da Milan. 
Poi è chiaro che bisognerà fare meglio eh, però esonerare Sinisa non servirebbe niente, piuttosto mi aspetterei una vera presa di posizione della società ma vera di blindarlo per non dare alibi ai giocatori,che troppo spesso sono stati messi in una teca di vetro dando la colpa all'allenatore di turno reo di non lottare con le prime con le varie rose messe a disposizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Questo esempio è vero ma non centra nulla.
> 
> Chievo,Sassuolo e Bologna non hanno rose migliori, ma non hanno neanche le pressioni che ci sono al Milan con l'obbligo di vincere e possibilmente giocare bene,metti i giocatori del Chievo ,Sassuolo, e Bologna al Milan con l'allenatore che preferisci delle 3 e i risultati saranno gli stessi di questo Milan,se non peggio.
> Gli stessi giocatori del Milan attuale con Sinisa messi a Sassuolo o Bologna farebbero molto meglio che i Bolognesi / Clivensi attuali.
> ...



Ma soprattutto è chiaro che arriveremo anni luce di distacco da queste squadrette a Maggio. Nel calcio non vale la proprietà transitiva, non è così facile.

Comunque sono d'accordo, parliamo sempre della mancanza di competenza della dirigenz-del dirigente, ma la mancanza di disciplina è altrettanto grave.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2015)

allora mettiamola così: il prossimo calendario è 
MILAN - SAMPDORIA
CARPI - MILAN
MILAN - VERONA
FROSINONE - MILAN

se Miha è un allenatore che ha intenzione di trasmettere qualcosa di suo e di buono a questa squadra adesso non ha più scuse, faccia 12 punti. se non li fa dev'essere per un cataclisma tipo che gli danno 3 rigori contro nella stessa partita, altrimenti deve andare a casa. e per me ci sono già alte probabilità di fail contro la samp quindi andrà a casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> In realtà chi scrive commenti come il tuo non ha capito che chi chiede l'esonero non vuole di certo rimanere con Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è che siccome Mihaijlovic non è il primo responsabile, allora deve rimanere saldo in panchina. E' un allenatore scandaloso, come scandalosa è la società e la proprietà. Tutti devono essere fatti fuori


A beh , sicuro ... Però cambiare ANCORA allenatore ?? Per quale motivo ? Gli asini non diventano cavalli .


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> E allora arriviamo 10° senza neanche vedere una partita giocata a calcio o
> facendo 1-2 tiri in porta a partita o prendendo lezioni di calcio anche da
> Empoli,Atalanta,Bologna,ecc, perchè senno si fa il gioco della società o perche
> ci sono già 3 allenatori da pagare o non ci sono validi sostituti,bla,bla,bla..



E ok , ma ripeto ancora .... Può arrivare anche Gesù Cristo in panchina ma quell ASINO di Cerci ASINO rimane


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> allora mettiamola così: il prossimo calendario è
> MILAN - SAMPDORIA
> CARPI - MILAN
> MILAN - VERONA
> ...



...se non otteniamo il massimo dalle prossime quattro gare possiamo scordarci pure l'EL.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se non otteniamo il massimo dalle prossime quattro gare possiamo scordarci pure l'EL.



ma a prescindere dagli obiettivi della stagione se non inizi a mettere su una squadra in grado di vincere almeno queste partite poi riparti da zero anche a giugno 2016, cominciamo dalle due punte o se proprio vuoi il tridente devi almeno alzare bonaventura per aiutare bacca perché gli altri "esterni" che abbiamo non daranno mai la palla al centravanti


----------



## Serginho (23 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A beh , sicuro ... Però cambiare ANCORA allenatore ?? Per quale motivo ? Gli asini non diventano cavalli .



Se e' scandaloso non ha senso tenerlo e poi francamente ne possono tenere anche 30 a libro paga, non mi interessa. L'importante e' vedere la squadra che seppur scarsa giochi a calcio, perche' questi non hanno uno schema che sia uno e non avendo alcun schema non tirano mai in porta


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se e' scandaloso non ha senso tenerlo e poi francamente ne possono tenere anche 30 a libro paga, non mi interessa. L'importante e' vedere la squadra che seppur scarsa giochi a calcio, perche' questi non hanno uno schema che sia uno e non avendo alcun schema non tirano mai in porta



la squadra è incapace di giocare a calcio con qualsiasi allenatore, purtroppo il problema è questo, a parte essere costruita male non ha giocatori che sanno trattare il pallone tranne 2-3 elementi nella rosa..


----------



## Serginho (23 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la squadra è incapace di giocare a calcio con qualsiasi allenatore, purtroppo il problema è questo, a parte essere costruita male non ha giocatori che sanno trattare il pallone tranne 2-3 elementi nella rosa..



No, non e' questo per mille motivi che non sto qui a spiegare ma dovrebbero essere chiari guardando piccole cose durante le partite


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la squadra è incapace di giocare a calcio con qualsiasi allenatore, purtroppo il problema è questo, a parte essere costruita male non ha giocatori che sanno trattare il pallone tranne 2-3 elementi nella rosa..



Qualsiasi squadra al mondo anche di scarponi assoluti e in grado di avere un gioco,
basta che l' allenatore lo dia alla squadra, il gioco di Sinisa è contenimento e 
ripartenze, e stato e sara sempre questo anche se dovesse allenare il barcellona,
il punto è che questo Milan può benissimo avere un gioco anche con questi giocatori,
ma questi giocatori non vanno bene per il gioco di Sinisa, con questo allenatore
scordatevi di fare la partita, non riuscirebbe a farla neanche avendo Pirlo,Verratti e Iniesta
a centrocampo, prendi Sarri o Paulo Sosa e poi vedi se questo Milan non è in grado di
fare la partita ed avere un gioco di squadra, poi magari arrivi 5°/6° uguale ma almeno
si vede qualche bella partita.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E ok , ma ripeto ancora .... Può arrivare anche Gesù Cristo in panchina ma quell ASINO di Cerci ASINO rimane



Non è un asino, tieni conto che l' unico gioco offensivo del milan e dare palla a lui
o Niang sull' altra fascia, il problema e che le altre squadre lo hanno capito e quindi
sono sempre super curati con 2/3 giocatori e fanno quello che possono, infatti neanche
Niang non riesce mai ad essere pericoloso, non è un asino ma neanche Cristiano Ronaldo
che gli puoi addossare tutto il gioco offensivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Con Montella e Donadoni già accasati con chi lo dovremmo sostituire? Brocchi? Guidolin??
Accetterei l'esonero solo se mi dicessero che riproveremmo Seedorf...ma siccome è più probabile riedere Pippo a sto puto meglio tenersi Sinisa...


----------



## davoreb (23 Novembre 2015)

Ma scusate la nostra rosa per come è costruita è purtroppo inferiore a tutte quelle che ci sono davanti ad esclusione forse del Sassuolo e della Fiorentina.

Non si può continuare a cambiare allenatore, cioè se per sbaglio ieri vincevamo qua c'era chi parlava di Champions o scudetto, invece visto che abbiamo perso si parla di esonero.

Sabato è stata una partita orrenda, purtroppo la rosa è costruita malissimo.

Cerci rimane un giocatore mediocre che ha qualche buon spunto ma corre sempre a testa bassa, Niang potrebbe diventare un buon giocatore ma ad oggi è una riserva.

Bonaventura rende solo nei 3 davanti (il lo proverei esterno in 442) ma non è certo un campione.

Abate quando andrà via dal Milan si troverà a fare compagnia ad Antonini in Serie B e Kucka si mette impegno ma è un giocatore da Genoa.

Nella nostra mediocrità si esalta Montolivo che rimane un giocatore discreto con qualche bella giocata.


----------



## mistergao (23 Novembre 2015)

Per me la domanda è sbagliata: non si tratta di chiedersi se esonerare Mihajlovic o meno, ma se era il caso di prenderlo. Per me no, non era l'allenatore giusto per noi, per una squadra con una rosa deprimente. Comunque siamo ancora in corsa per l'UEFA, che è il nostro biettivo, dai che possiamo farcela.

Tra l'altro vi faccio notare come, una volta sciolto il binomio Mihajlovic-Samp, lui non stia andando bene e neanche loro. Penso seriamente che Mihajlovic fosse l'allenatore giusto per la Samp e la Samp la squadra giusta per lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi squadra al mondo anche di scarponi assoluti e in grado di avere un gioco,
> basta che l' allenatore lo dia alla squadra, il gioco di Sinisa è contenimento e
> ripartenze, e stato e sara sempre questo anche se dovesse allenare il barcellona,
> il punto è che questo Milan può benissimo avere un gioco anche con questi giocatori,
> ...



con questa rosa l'unico modo per vedere qualche bella partita è sbilanciare la squadra in avanti visto che la maggior parte della qualità la hai in zona offensiva, mettiamo bacca niang luiz adriano bonaventura tutti assieme però poi non lamentiamoci se la squadra non ha equilibrio, è il discorso della coperta corta, sinisa ha scelto di sistemare la difesa e pungere in ripartenze, guarda che mettere in campo una squadra che abbia un senso con questi giocatori non è facili, bisogna comprare due campioni che abbiano esperienza in mezzo al campo e siano in grado di guidare tutta la squadra, allora si che poi se giochi male vieni criticato, ma con questa rosa io non ce la faccio a pretendere di più, anzi 20 punti mi sembra il reale valore..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Novembre 2015)

ripeto una cosa che ho detto anche tempo fa, l'unico errore di mihajilovic che lo fa rientrare anche lui tra i principali colpevoli della stagione, è quello di avere accettato questo tipo di mercato e aver scelto di allenare questa rosa sperando di potere ambire alla champions, che è utopia per come siamo messi


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Novembre 2015)

Ho votato si.

L'uomo è Ancelotti.


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2015)

Non servirebbe a nulla. Il problema di questa squadra non è l'allenatore


----------



## de sica (23 Novembre 2015)

No, perché adesso non ci sarebbero sostituti adeguati e NO, perché la causa di tutto è l'AD da strapazzo che abbiamo e la squadra mediocre che ha allestito


----------



## diavolo (23 Novembre 2015)

Ho votato NO,le colpe di questa situazione sappiamo bene di chi sono.


----------



## gabuz (23 Novembre 2015)

Concordo che sia l'ultimo dei responsabili, ma le sculate con Empoli, Palermo, Sassuolo, Chievo, le partite contro Genoa e Atalanta... francamente le trovo inaccettabili. Facciamo ridere ma non siamo inferiori a queste squadre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Novembre 2015)

Se e solo se esistesse la possibilità di prendere Spalletti.


Ci vuole un cavolo di insegnante di calcio, anche se per Sinisa mi spiace tanto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Novembre 2015)

Al momento i numeri non parlano a favore di Sinisa, ma i conti si fanno sempre alla fine. 
Facendo un discorso a più ampio respiro, invece, qualsiasi allenatore sarà "responsabile" fino a quando le rose saranno costruite da Galliani.
Qualsiasi allenatore sarà incapace di dare un gioco e un orgoglio a dei giocatori che evidentemente non sono da Milan e non sopportano questo peso. E' stato già spiegato: il 90% di questa gente con la maglia del Sassuolo farebbe molto meglio, ed è ovvio il motivo.

Quindi continuare ad esonerare sarà la scusa più semplice per tentare (vanamente) di cambiare le cose. Spero però che non tutti si prestino a questo squallido giochino architettato dalla società.


----------



## massvi (24 Novembre 2015)

Da esonerare. Pessimo uomo e allenatore.
La Juventus con Del Neri, Ferrara e Zaccheroni faceva pietà, arrivato Conte e improvvisamente giocatori che certamente non erano abituati a grandi palcoscenici come Chiellini, Bonucci, Marchisio, Matri, Vucinic e altri hanno vinto, riuscendo a dominare con una mentalità vincente.
Questo allenatore non ha mai combinato niente in carriera, il risultato con la Samp è frutto della mediocrità del campionato e di partite giocate da provinciale che hanno portato la maggior parte dei punti. Atteggiamento che nel Milan non può riproporre.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Novembre 2015)

Ho votato si.
Galliani è il maggior responsabile, ma Maialovic in quasi 6 mesi non ha dato NULLA a questa squadra. Ora ricambia modulo. È in confusione TOTALE.
Tecnicamente è davvero pessimo.

Mi dispiace sia sfumato Donadoni...


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Novembre 2015)

massvi ha scritto:


> Da esonerare. Pessimo uomo e allenatore.
> La Juventus con Del Neri, Ferrara e Zaccheroni faceva pietà, arrivato Conte e improvvisamente giocatori che certamente non erano abituati a grandi palcoscenici come Chiellini, Bonucci, Marchisio, Matri, Vucinic e altri hanno vinto, riuscendo a dominare con una mentalità vincente.
> Questo allenatore non ha mai combinato niente in carriera, il risultato con la Samp è frutto della mediocrità del campionato e di partite giocate da provinciale che hanno portato la maggior parte dei punti. Atteggiamento che nel Milan non può riproporre.



Ma infatti, Conte ha preso una squadra che era arrivata settima e l'ha portata allo scudetto.
E sul mercato erano arrivati Pirlo che era una scommessa, vista la qualità espressa negli ultimi tempi al Milan, Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Vucinic, Elia, Estigarribia e Giaccherini.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ripeto una cosa che ho detto anche tempo fa, l'unico errore di mihajilovic che lo fa rientrare anche lui tra i principali colpevoli della stagione, è quello di avere accettato questo tipo di mercato e aver scelto di allenare questa rosa sperando di potere ambire alla champions, che è utopia per come siamo messi



L'errore di Perdisa è che in quasi sei mesi ancora non è riuscito a decidersi su come giocare: è partito con il 4-3-1-2 quando era consapevole di avere in rosa solo Honda e Menez rotto come trequartisti e che sia Bertolacci che Bonaventura come mezz'ali sarebbero stati adattati.
Poi invece di passare subito al 4-4-2 come vorrebbe il buon senso, restituendo buona parte dei centrocampisti al loro ruolo naturale (bertolacci, bonaventura, kucka e de jong) ha partorito sto schifo di 4-3-3 che abbandona il centravanti al suo destino e continua ad avere un centrocampo impresentabile, dove l'unico ad avere un buon rendimento è montolivo come mediano difensivo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Novembre 2015)

Ma poi, mi spiegate perché il cambio di allenatore non serva?
2 anni fa è servito, al Bologna è servito, al Napoli è servito... Solo a noi non serve?
Lo scorso anno secondo voi non sarebbe servito? O solo perché Inzaghi è Inzaghi allora lo scorso anno si poteva fare e quest'anno no?

Dai su, Sinisa sta dimostrando esattamente i limiti che qualcuno di noi aveva sollevato al momento dell'ingaggio.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma poi, mi spiegate perché il cambio di allenatore non serva?
> 2 anni fa è servito, al Bologna è servito, al Napoli è servito... Solo a noi non serve?
> Lo scorso anno secondo voi non sarebbe servito? O solo perché Inzaghi è Inzaghi allora lo scorso anno si poteva fare e quest'anno no?
> 
> Dai su, Sinisa sta dimostrando esattamente i limiti che qualcuno di noi aveva sollevato al momento dell'ingaggio.



Dati alla mano è risaputo che nel cambio allenatore i casi in cui la squadra migliora sono rarissimi. Quindi cambiandolo le possibilità che la squadra cambi faccia sono oggettivamente poche.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Novembre 2015)

Ho votato no. Non mi sembra abbia troppo senso esonerarlo adesso, come non ne aveva ingaggiarlo in estate e sperare che con questa squadra potesse fare qualcosa oltre il 5-6 posto (essendo ottimisti).


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dati alla mano è risaputo che nel cambio allenatore i casi in cui la squadra migliora sono rarissimi. Quindi cambiandolo le possibilità che la squadra cambi faccia sono oggettivamente poche.



Non e vero spesso succede il contrario soprattutto quando l' allenatore non ha più
in mano ne la squadra ne lo spogliatoio, e perdisa ne ha già segati 4/5 ne sta
snaturando altrettanti chiedendogli movimenti e giocate che non sanno fare e
facendoli giocare fuori ruolo, io questi giocatori li vedo andare dalla parte opposta
a quella dell' allenatore,il gioco di perdisa è aggressività,velocità,corsa a tutto campo,
ripartenza e copertura e invece la squadra fa sempre l' esatto contrario.
Come già detto se non era x Seedorf e Inzaghi ancora sotto contratto questo qui
l' avevano già cacciato..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

sempre colpa dell allenatore quindi..pensare che siamo una squadra mediocre da sesto settimo posto e senza qualità a centrocampo per creare gioco no, eh??


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sempre colpa dell allenatore quindi..pensare che siamo una squadra mediocre da sesto settimo posto e senza qualità a centrocampo per creare gioco no, eh??



Che la squadra e scarsa lo sanno anche i muri, ma può anche essere che oltre la
squadra sia scarso anche l' allenatore o non è possibile? ..ditemi cosa ha fatto di 
buono in questi 6 mesi di Milan per farmi pensare il contrario?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Che la squadra e scarsa lo sanno anche i muri, ma può anche essere che oltre la
> squadra sia scarso anche l' allenatore o non è possibile? ..ditemi cosa ha fatto di
> buono in questi 6 mesi di Milan per farmi pensare il contrario?



certo che è possibile, ma secondo me anche un altro allenatore farebbe fatica a lavorare in queste condizioni..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo che è possibile, ma secondo me anche un altro allenatore farebbe fatica a lavorare in queste condizioni..



Ma tanto cosa rischi? peggio di così.. comunque se non fa punti nelle prossime partite
se ne deve andare sennò facciamo peggio dell'anno scorso, ad ora sta già facendo peggio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma tanto cosa rischi? peggio di così.. comunque se non fa punti nelle prossime partite
> se ne deve andare sennò facciamo peggio dell'anno scorso, ad ora sta già facendo peggio..



non sono d'accordo, per me non è lui il problema, anzi..se lo lasciano lavorare in pace e iniziare a fare le sue scelte come quella di mettere in porta il ragazzino o lanciare calabria può essere una risorsa per noi, altro che cacciare, per ora non stanno venendo ne il gioco ne i risultati ma io credo ancora in sinisa..


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dati alla mano è risaputo che nel cambio allenatore i casi in cui la squadra migliora sono rarissimi. Quindi cambiandolo le possibilità che la squadra cambi faccia sono oggettivamente poche.



Al contrario, la stagione scorsa del Milan ha proprio dimostrato che concedere fiducia ad un allenatore non all'altezza non porta a nulla, anzi, è controproducente, tanto più se l'allenatore sa già che a fine stagione la sua avventura si concluderà.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, per me non è lui il problema, anzi..se lo lasciano lavorare in pace e iniziare a fare le sue scelte come quella di mettere in porta il ragazzino o lanciare calabria può essere una risorsa per noi, altro che cacciare, per ora non stanno venendo ne il gioco ne i risultati ma io credo ancora in sinisa..


Va bene tutto, ma se giochi in sequenza con Sampdoria, Carpi, Verona, Frosinone e Bologna e non fai almeno 13 punti, dovresti essere tu allenatore a farti da parte.
Le prossime partite sono decisive, perchè la rosa del Milan può non essere da Champions, ma è nettamente superiore a queste cinque squadre.
Se non facessimo risultati ora, la colpa sarebbe solo ed esclusivamente dell'allenatore.


----------



## folletto (30 Novembre 2015)

Di sicuro ci ha messo troppo (davvero troppo) a capire che con i centrocampisti che ha a disposizione non può giocare col 4312 e forse può giocare solo col 442 per avere equilibrio, ma considerando l'ambiente, il materiale umano a disposizione e la scandalosa dirigenza mi domando, qualcuno potrebbe fare sensibilmente meglio? Io non credo. Teniamocelo fino a fine stagione, sempre sperando e pregando che qualcosa ai piani alti cambi davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Per le scelte contro il Crotone lo avrei cacciato.


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ha sbagliato, ma non merita l'esonero. Vorrei sperare che in questa sua scelta, ci sia anche un pizzico di frecciatina alla dirigenza, però rimane una speranza..


----------

